# Time 7321 laptop XP reload help



## Gazzataf (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi

I wonder if any of you techy guys can help!

I have a Time 7321 laptop that I wish to give to my 11 year old son as a first laptop, Ive had this for about 4 years and it has been trouble free.

It has now started to slow down quite noticabely now whilst loading programes with it only having 256mb memory so i wish to reset it back to its factory default settings before passing it on to him.

I know that data will be lost but all necessary items have been saved, as when first purchased I had to reset it a couple of times, but unfortunately as time has gone on I have forgotten how to reset it. I have tried the disks but as I say for the life of me I can't remember how to to do it and as usual the owners manual can't be found! 

I have the 3 discs that came with the laptop: disk 1 of 2 & 2 of 2, also the notebook XP driver cd version 4 along with a floppfy disk marked ME,XP notebook boot disk.

I would be most grateful if you could help

Regards
Gazzataf


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A link to the site, you can find the user manual, service manual, and all the drivers here, look it up by model number: http://mtc.mitacservice.com/visitor/v_FileDown2004C.asp


----------



## Gazzataf (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi john,

Thanks for the reply I visited the link you provided of which the mitac is an identical copy to the time 7321 but the site was of no use as when trying to open up PDF files and the like they where corrupted files or they could not be read.

I could not find anything referring to a reload of XP using the disks if you can help in any other way or point me in the right direction Iwould appreciate it.

Regards
Gary


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I tried and you're right, it comes as some oddball format. 

They're Active Server Pages, I can't imagine what you're supposed to do with those!


----------



## Gazzataf (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone else have any idea or links to any sites they know of!

thanks


----------

